# Avoiding the cone?



## wiz1908 (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi

I know there's lots of helpful stuff on here re my question, I've read it all before but now can't find what I'm looking for! . My baby's going in for his castration on Thursday terrified /guilty & worried but I know it's the right thing to do. My question is I know he'll hate the cone of shame & I've read on here about using a kids t shirt or onsie? Haven't got a clue what to get though or figure out how they'll work ? Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

There are a couple of pics of Ted in his onsie on this thread. I bought mine from the vet but some people use a baby grow. Have to say it was invaluable.


http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=12604&highlight=onsie&page=3


----------



## Izzy27 (Aug 21, 2012)

I got some 18-24 mth babygro from Asda for Farley when she was spayed. I cut a hole for her tail and did the poppers up underneath her tail. When she needed to go out in the garden for a wee I just undid it and rolled it up. Less stressful than putting a cone on, she didn't mind wearing the 'onesie' at all. Good luck


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

We did the same with Jake and it was perfect. The cone scared him so bad I though he would have a stroke if he had kept it on.


----------



## jane13 (Mar 17, 2012)

We used age 3 boxer shorts for Buddy. They were a great success. He actually seemed to enjoy wearing them!!


----------



## redecoffee (Dec 3, 2012)

Just use the cone, why bother making them use unusual stuff, it will only be for a few days and causes them no form of harm.


----------



## jane13 (Mar 17, 2012)

But Buddy absolutely hated the cone. He cried all night and it was awful seeing him so distressed. As soon as we tried the boxer shorts he returned to his usual happy self.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

redecoffee said:


> Just use the cone, why bother making them use unusual stuff, it will only be for a few days and causes them no form of harm.


Jake was so distressed by the cone that the vet suggested we try something else also. we couldn't even get him out of the office with it on. if you pup does not mind go for it if he does mind why would you put him though it when there are other ways? 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wiz1908 (Apr 19, 2012)

Love the pic of Buddy in his boxer shorts lol! Thanks for all your helpful replies, I shall get some boxer shorts & some cheap babygrows. I have a cone & tried it on for size etc & he hated it but my main problem is our house is quite small especially our bedroom where he sleeps at night in his bed & I know he'll get stuck with the cone on, also he comes to work with me & can see that being a nightmare too. I'm hoping I'll only need to put something on at night anyway when I can't watch him.

Thanks again, you've all been very helpful as always x


----------

